# Aulani - availability?



## Brkian (Apr 8, 2011)

I understand that DVC is taking reservations for Aulani with an opening date of late Aug 2011.  I am not a DVC member, but I am considering trying to plan a week on Oahu in addition to 2 weeks on the Big Island (HGVC) for sometime in the Sept/Oct 2011 or Feb/Mar 2012 timeframe.  Can anyone tell me if Aulani has Grand Villa or 2BR's available in those general timeframes?  I'll post a classified ad if there is, but I don't want to waste my time or get my hopes up if there simply isn't any inventory available.  Thank you in advance for any assistance.


----------



## paluamalia (Apr 10, 2011)

*Aulani*

Me too...traveling to Oahu in March 2012 and would like to try Aulani for a night or two while we are there, but can't find out anything....I went on the DVC site today and they were willing to send me a DVD, etc, but I said not yet...if anyone has any availability I'd be interested too


----------



## Denise L (Apr 10, 2011)

On the disboards, I have read that folks who own there and have reserved villas for the opening are being moved to hotel rooms, at least some of them.  I also read that some owners have already booked December villas.  I think a non-owner has booked something in September.  So with DVC points, it may be possible to book at 7 months out for the dates you are thinking about.


----------



## jdunn1 (Apr 10, 2011)

I really think you need to check with one of the DVC rental websites for this answer.

I was a DVC owner until last year and can guess that the first month or two will be sold-out.  The reason for this is many owners bought into that resort close to a year ago with the expectation of booking one of the first few weeks.  Also, only those who actually bought points into the Hawaii resort can book for the first month or so when Disney starts taking reservations.  

The point requirements for that resort is high in general, but I believe sept/oct is in least expensive time to visit.  That may be a good or bad thing for your chances of getting a room.

Truely, you need to post on the DVC boards and/or contact one of the websites that rent points.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Apr 11, 2011)

After reading a report by a DVC'er who I consider fairly objective, who was on a recent sailing of the new DCL ship, I would go with your later dates.

Ship's staff didn't seem like they were fully trained in the basics, like where things were on the ship. It was very un-Disney like. And she was on an early March sailing. 

 Cast Members at DVC Vero Beach were talking about the room re-asignments last week when I was there. And it sounds like it's more than just the few people who have posted on the DIS boards. 

Personally I don't like to be a guinea pig, especially when you are talking about a lot of points or in the OP's case a lot of cash. I like to give a new resort 4-6 months of being up and running before I stay there.


----------



## Jasmine658 (Apr 11, 2011)

*Wait until 2013*

My suggestion is this - wait until read some reviews of stays at Aulani. Then wait for ALL construction to be completed estimated by end 2012 or beginning of 2013 per Member Services.

I am always careful to inquire about possible construction disturbance and was on phone discussing Aulani a few months back with Disney Member Services. I'll never forget my stay Polynesian at Disney World - major construction on the new pool - no pool to use, and construction at Bellagio in Vegas for the ARIA next door - where there was NO SLEEP possible 24 hours a day from our corner suite. Now I'm always careful to ask about construction or refurbishments expected or scheduled.

Speaking with Member Services, construction on Aulani is to continue until end of 2012, so I would wait until then, don't bother being one of the first to visit. Think will have better experience if wait until know what to ask for in reservation (based on reviews), and wait until all construction is completed, plus give some time for the landscaping to adapt too.

We're planning our trip to Aulani for spring break or summer 2013, but hoping to stay 2012 at HGVC Waikaloa Village on the big island.


----------



## tomandrobin (Apr 11, 2011)

If you are looking for exchanges into Aluanai, there will not be any for a long time. 

I would highly recommend waiting until 2012 to visit the resort. As Twinkstarr wrote, you don't want to be the guinea pig and breaking in a new staff. 

DVC room availability will be extremely limited in the beginning. Disney is only opening phase one of the villas in 2011. 

In a person note, I am shooting for 2013 to visit the resort. By then, all three phases will be complete and the staff will have worked out all the kinks in training their "green" staff.


----------

